# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Hypertropin

## Minotaur

Fairly new to the board as a member, but been hangin around for about a year gaining knowledge, particularly on HGH.
I will be buying my gear shortly after saving for quite a while and will be running minimum six months 2-4iu a day 5/2, just need a few questions answered......

1)Im based in the UK and would be gettin Jins from Gensci website, so i emailed them and they directed me to their new website for Hypertropin, min order 5x100iu kits for reasonable to high price. Anyone had experience with Hypertropin before i part with my cash?

2)I have been diagnosed with moderate fibromyalgia/CFS which is the reason i am turning to HGH, will i need to suplement with T3/T4 from the start or play it by ear?

3)I may throw in a 6 week anavar cycle towards the end of the HGH cycle for some strength, will there be any synergistic effect in combining the two particularly after being on HGH for 4-5 months prior?

Any help appreciated, Cheers.

----------


## Timm1704

is it called hygertropin? i know you say hypertropin, but just wondering if you are mistaken in some way. Only reason i ask is that I am about to purchase 2000iu's of hygertropin

----------


## Booz

to be honest ive used Hyges blue topos and jins and Hyges were at the bottom of the pile...............

----------


## bigtomo1

am i right in thinking igotropin is igf?? not gh,or are you talking about something else..

----------


## Timm1704

> to be honest ive used Hyges blue topos and jins and Hyges were at the bottom of the pile...............


why was this? a matter of potency i assume?

----------


## Orion811

#1 Hypertropin is the new Jintropin from Genesci. They just e-mailed me this and told me so, also redirecting me to their new website. Unfortunately...they still won't ship to U.S. :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Gear

T4 is a good idea when using HGH, 50 - 100mcg p/day at bed time.

-Gear

----------


## juicedapple463

anyone know when or if they will ever reopen shipping to the states?

----------


## Gear

Probably not for a while.

-Gear

----------


## Booz

> why was this? a matter of potency i assume?


could have been the source i got the hyges from tho at the time he was a very respected source...........

----------


## Minotaur

Cheers for the informative answers bros very helpful.
Hypertropin is the "new" Jin to enable them to ship from and to europe, unfortunatley not to US at the moment.
They have put their prices up on the new site aswell, still reasonable tho when you take the insurance off, but its just not worth it if it gets stopped.
So basically Hypertropin could just be Jin with a new name?
bump for more answers.

----------


## Travelingman

I am debating ordering the hypertropin since Zhao Yung replies from the old Jin website. It is quite an investment for me but I am willing to take the risk. Have any of you guys ordered before? I live in Nicaragua so the laws are a bit more relaxed. Any one have a reply towards the legitimacy of this hyper stuff?

----------


## Colosso10

I recently been doing the same reaserch and got an email from the source, where they say that they change the name to gintropin so they can ship to us with another brand name, also they sell a minimum of 5 x 100IU per order.



> Cheers for the informative answers bros very helpful.
> Hypertropin is the "new" Jin to enable them to ship from and to europe, unfortunatley not to US at the moment.
> They have put their prices up on the new site aswell, still reasonable tho when you take the insurance off, but its just not worth it if it gets stopped.
> So basically Hypertropin could just be Jin with a new name?
> bump for more answers.

----------


## barondumonde

> Cheers for the informative answers bros very helpful.
> Hypertropin is the "new" Jin to enable them to ship from and to europe, unfortunatley not to US at the moment.
> They have put their prices up on the new site aswell, still reasonable tho when you take the insurance off, but its just not worth it if it gets stopped.
> So basically Hypertropin could just be Jin with a new name?
> bump for more answers.


I think not. There are a lot of "fakes" or websites unaffiliated with Gensci that claim to be, but which the real gensci webpage says is not.

Maybe Gensci is secretly in affiliation with those websites to allow the sale of their hgh to european and U.S. markets? I don't know, but I know for certain that the real Gensci has not changed the name of it's hgh from Jintropin to anything else.

----------


## PT

yea that wont ship anything out of china for a while and that really sucks because the good old days of cheap hgh are now over and im glad im not allowed to post prices because for those of you that dont already know if i told you how much the price changed on hgh you would have a heart attack. of course we can still get yellow or blue top generic gh when it avaliable but most sources sell it the day it comes in

----------


## Orion811

> I think not. There are a lot of "fakes" or websites unaffiliated with Gensci that claim to be, but which the real gensci webpage says is not.
> 
> Maybe Gensci is secretly in affiliation with those websites to allow the sale of their hgh to european and U.S. markets? I don't know, but I know for certain that the real Gensci has not changed the name of it's hgh from Jintropin to anything else.


Genesci is the one's that e-mailed me and told me they changed Jin to Hyper. It came straight from them.

----------


## Minotaur

Thats who e-mailed me aswell. I was originally on the Gen-Sci website asking for order info and they mailed me with info on Hyper, so it sounds legit theyv just put their prices up :Aajack: 
I'll be orderin in a month or so and i'll report back on delivery, quality etc.

----------


## Orion811

> Thats who e-mailed me aswell. I was originally on the Gen-Sci website asking for order info and they mailed me with info on Hyper, so it sounds legit theyv just put their prices up
> I'll be orderin in a month or so and i'll report back on delivery, quality etc.


However, I live in the U.S. and they still aren't shipping here they said.

----------


## bulldog1966

> is it called hygertropin? i know you say hypertropin, but just wondering if you are mistaken in some way. Only reason i ask is that I am about to purchase 2000iu's of hygertropin


**** EDITED ****

*(NOT ALLOWED -Gear)*

----------


## bulldog1966

> #1 Hypertropin is the new Jintropin from Genesci. They just e-mailed me this and told me so, also redirecting me to their new website. Unfortunately...they still won't ship to U.S.


**** EDITED ****

*(NOT ALLOWED -Gear)*

----------


## inkslinger

> anyone know when or if they will ever reopen shipping to the states?


from what i've heard not til after the olympics

and also hypertropin is by NeoGenica - not GenSci - unless GenSci closed up shop

----------


## ruspump

Hey, men. Hypertropin is really same with jintropin, I use it 4 months and can see and feel it.
****EDITED****.com came from ****EDITED****.cn. Owner of ****EDITED****.cn was a staff on sales dept in original Genescience plant and after he opened "virtual plant" named Neogenica. He only "change stickers" on the one product well known as jintropin. 
And this is not a scam, only way to deceive the custom. 
I think this hgh problems will over exactly after China Olympiad  :Haha: 
Moscow, Russia

*(READ THE RULES - NO SITES -Gear)*

----------


## Wesly000

*(NOT ALLOWED - READ READ THE RULES -Gear)*

----------


## GorkijChocolad

> Hey, men. Hypertropin is really same with jintropin, I use it 4 months and can see and feel it.
> ****EDITED****.com came from ****EDITED****.cn. Owner of ****EDITED****.cn was a staff on sales dept in original Genescience plant and after he opened "virtual plant" named Neogenica. He only "change stickers" on the one product well known as jintropin. 
> And this is not a scam, only way to deceive the custom. 
> I think this hgh problems will over exactly after China Olympiad 
> Moscow, Russia
> 
> *(READ THE RULES - NO SITES -Gear)*


Привет! hypertropin Ты его как заказывал подскажи! Стоит брать?

----------


## BigChris

I just did an IP check on the old website for Jintropin and found the following:

Domain: *****-****.com
Status: Not Active

Funny thing is that the website still appears normal when you go onto it.

I did a similar check on the new hypertropin website and guess what - it is based in Moscow, Russia.

Ip Address 81.177.26.196 is found in Russian Federation Flag for Russian Federation
Query took 0 ms
Init time was 1 ms
Guessed City: Moscow
Region: Moscow City

----------


## BigChris

Confirmed - I just attempted a ping on the old jin website and it could not find the host.

Initially I was confused, but it is all starting to make sense. Jins are almost impossible to get hold of in Europe - they might have been shut down prior to the Olympics, or they have changed face. All pure speculation, but still reason to be extra carefull when you buy Jin's. Sjite.

----------


## BJJ

I was just told the difference between Jintropin and Hypertropin is that the first has 3.3 mg per vial, the second 4 mg.

Can anyone confirm that?

----------


## cephalos

Ok so....much talk here about wether jin and hyper are same or not...does it really matter? I mean, considering that they wont ship to U.S, we the bodybuilders of the good old U.S.A are still stuck with getting whatever we can from the black market. I am paying $800 for a box of serostim which gets stolen from the hospital every now and then....very real problem here because once the guy gets caught...and trust me he will...am out of a resource for GH. On top of that ordering from all these sites has become a hassle since 50% of the time shit gets confiscated or your money gets stolen or in the worst case (which happened to one of my friends) DEA knocks on your door...So what are we to do? How do we solve this problem? do we keep making Bubba the street dealer rich? I found a better way....social networks....it goes like this...#1:get into a social network e.g myspace, facebook... ect ect...#2: make friend on country where gh is legal and wont raise any flags at US customs...e.g Argentina, Mexico, France, Italy, Spain, germany. #3: Let them order it for you...i usually pay them a little extra for the favor. (remember that you better make sure you really know this person for long time before you put money on their hands). A friend of mine is doing it and it is working for him....it is cheaper than buying it from Bubba the street dealer and has less chance of being confiscated. Also guys...in this case UPS is your friend...you see, of all parcel services attending the US UPS is the most relaxed....so there you have it folks real advise you all can use, not the crap you all keep going around in circles.

----------


## cephalos

> Fairly new to the board as a member, but been hangin around for about a year gaining knowledge, particularly on HGH.
> I will be buying my gear shortly after saving for quite a while and will be running minimum six months 2-4iu a day 5/2, just need a few questions answered......
> 
> 1)Im based in the UK and would be gettin Jins from Gensci website, so i emailed them and they directed me to their new website for Hypertropin, min order 5x100iu kits for reasonable to high price. Anyone had experience with Hypertropin before i part with my cash?
> 
> 2)I have been diagnosed with moderate fibromyalgia/CFS which is the reason i am turning to HGH, will i need to suplement with T3/T4 from the start or play it by ear?
> 
> 3)I may throw in a 6 week anavar cycle towards the end of the HGH cycle for some strength, will there be any synergistic effect in combining the two particularly after being on HGH for 4-5 months prior?
> 
> Any help appreciated, Cheers.


Alright Minotaur. I am going to enlighten you on this one because the way i see it you are on your way to hurt your endocrine system really badly. First of all fibromyalgia as your doctor may have told you is a neuromuscular condition. HGH will be in fact very useful to you specially because of HGH's ability to stimulate protein synthesis (this helps with the muscle wasting aspect of the condition). Now, in regards to T3 and T4 let me tell you this T3 and T4 are hormones produced by the thyroid gland in case you never heard of it its a gland right under your Adam's apple. Beside being responsible for the metabolism of fat into energy, T3 and T4 are also agents in many other chemical reactions inside the body. These reactions are not fully understood yet, not even by the scientific community. So be careful, and under no condition use these synthetic forms of the hormone without at least checking your current T3 and T4 levels. You may be surprised as more than 60% of people have deficiencies on their thyroids. But if your levels are normal i suggest not to mess with these two as supplementing T3 and T4 will only shutdown your natural thyroid output, causing damage to the gland in the form of atrophy from lack of activity. This will only put you in a dependency state where taking the drug is the only option or becoming a gigantic obese guy on GH which i doubt thats what you want. Yes, top bodybuilders use it, but then again the professional bodybuilders also get their blood checked on a weekly basis. Now, if you have the money to have a doctor look at you every week and draw the blood and monitor the changes in hormone levels, then by all means go for it. Just remember when messing with any of the body's hormones there is always a risk specially if it runs in the family as genetic anomalies tend to pop out when hormone levels are tweaked. Now about the anavar... Anavar is drug that works by competing with estrogen for the receptor site of cells, meaning it will block estrogen from causing its feminizing effect on the body. Basically it is an estrogen blocker. The only two reasons why you would use anavar are: if you developed gynecomastia from steroid use or to block aromatized testosterone from causing the condition. The reason why anavar is so popular is because since it blocks estrogen, it helps with gynecomastia... it also helps in reducing the amount of fat the body deposits due to high estrogen levels. Note that it reduces the amount of fat that will be deposited not the fat thats already there, although this is only a minor side effect. Most bodybuilders use Anavar ( or generic form:Tamoxifen citrate) to combat high levels of estrogen due to testosterone use. SOOOOOO lets get to the real advise here. If you are using GH to combat your condition stay off the other drugs. If you want to look freaky big and ripped then go ofr it but before you do pleaseeeeee get checked.

----------


## newbieme2010

> Thats who e-mailed me aswell. I was originally on the Gen-Sci website asking for order info and they mailed me with info on Hyper, so it sounds legit theyv just put their prices up
> I'll be orderin in a month or so and i'll report back on delivery, quality etc.


Could you tell us if you ever got the stuff u paid for? I am also considering buying from what appears to be the same source. Info info would be MUCH appreciated.

----------


## jholl

has anyone actually ordered any hypertropin from the source named above?

----------


## Isma

.com usually works fine.

Last time, I received 12 UI per vial, so 120 UI instead of 100 (10 UI x vial). Anyone know the reason?

It works as the 10 UI x vial.

Don't confuse Hy*P*ertropin with Hy*G*ertropin. 





I've put some pictures, but I can't see them, so I give you the links (my last order):

http://imageshack.us/f/41/dsc00236iw.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/f/706/dsc00237qq.jpg/

----------


## jholl

so 'hypertropin' is the 12iu per vial kit, have you used it yet and do you like it?

----------


## Isma

I sent a message to the "manager" of Hypertropin (two days ago) asking about the 12 IU presentation, and since 2009 they are making ONLY Hypertropin 12 IU.

I used it a couple of times (for more than 5 months) and it works, but I have to say that some friends of mine have used it and... NOTHING. I guess (repeat, I *GUESS*) that being an under HGH, sometimes it's good and sometimes not so good... because they have my same age and it works to me, but not with them.

I don't know how the things are in the USA and Canada, but without a doubt, if you can buy it in a pharmacy (even being much more expensive, MUCH MORE) do it. In Spain it is impossible.

But, as I said, in my personal experience, Hypertropin works. I hope it helps you.  :Wink:

----------


## Isma

This is the email:

_Thankyou,

I have another question.

I've adquired Hypertropin of 10 vials with 12 IU, is it legit?

Because I've seen in your webpage ONLY Hypertropin of 10 vials with 10 IU.

Thankyou._

---
_
Dear Isma,



Hypertropin has been packed in 12IU since 2009. It is legit



Best Regards,

Zhao Yong
_

----------


## likwidboi

I've been hitting the gym for the past 5yrs and have seen very little results from my workouts. I've used many different supplements, different diets, have had 5 personal trainers over the past 5yrs, each one training me differently. I've been researching other means and have become interested in GH methods, specifically, hypertropin, because it is available in lyophilized powder. I'm having a difficult time trying to find a way to acquire hypertropin and would like to know if anyone knows how I can acquire some.

----------

